# Applying to graduate school - will they do a drug test?



## mmeellooww (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey.  I'm applying for graduate school and can't remember if they do drug tests for that or not.  It's for a Master's in Nursing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know a thing about that but wanted to wish you luck!  That's awesome you are going for your Master's!


----------



## mmeellooww (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks, Mom.  I'm pretty excited, but I really don't want to give up my occasional toke.  I do it maybe once a week.  Like you, it helps me to get the motivation to clean, etc.  I sure don't want to give it up.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 5, 2006)

occasional, heh, mine USED to be... I like being "motivated" all the time! Congrats, though, I can't wait until I am working on my masters... unfortunately the military set me back a few.


----------

